# Villeroy & Boch vs Emile Henry



## justplainbill (Apr 27, 2009)

While a bit pricier I think Villeroy & Boch is nicer.


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 27, 2009)

I think so too.


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not familiar with Villeroy & Boch, but I do have a few Emile Henry pieces that I really like. They do not seem to ever get clean in the dishwasher though, but I do not think that is the fault of the cookware.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 27, 2009)

My wife tells me the V&B cleans up easier.  We do not use the dishwasher because of environmental and economic concerns.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have several EH pieces: a lasagna baker, two pie pans, a loaf pan, and two covered casseroles. I like their simplicity -- nice colors but no design. I've never had any problem with clean-up at all.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 28, 2009)

GB said:


> I am not familiar with Villeroy & Boch, but I do have a few Emile Henry pieces that I really like. They do not seem to ever get clean in the dishwasher though, but I do not think that is the fault of the cookware.



GB, You took the words right out of my fingertips!  I am not familiar with V&B either.  I have collected several pieces of EH over the years (gifts and purchases) and like it very much but am always interested in trying new things.


----------

